# Maple Bourbon Barbeque Sauce



## jwg299

*Maple-Bourbon Barbecue Sauce*

– 2, 6-oz cans Tomato Paste
– 2 Cups Bourbon (I like to use Makers Mark)
– 1 Cup apple cider vinegar
– 1 Cup packed Dark Brown Sugar
– 1 Cup Pure Maple Syrup (buy the real thing!)
– 1/2 Cup Soy Sauce (I like to use Kikkoman)
– 1/4 cup Molasses (I use Brer Rabbit, full flavor)
– 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
– 1/4 cup Frank’s Red Hot sauce
– 1/4 cup smoked paprika
– 1/4 cup garlic powder,
– 1/4 cup onion powder
– 2 tsp ground cumin
– 2 tsp ground mustard powder

In saucepan over medium heat, whisk all ingredients together. Bring to a simmer, then lower the heat to just maintain a gentle simmer. Cook until thickened and reduced by half, about 20 minutes. Makes about 2 quarts. I like to use mason jars to store my sauce. This will keep for a few months in the fridge.













1 maple bourbon.png



__ jwg299
__ Jan 14, 2015


----------



## bear55

This does sound great.


----------



## jwg299

I love it on grilled steak!


----------



## bhelton

It does look good...But can you taste the Worcestershire sauce? I'm not a fan of Worcestershire sauce base BBQ sauce.


----------



## gary s

Sounds Good

Gary


----------



## jwg299

Bhelton said:


> It does look good...But can you taste the Worcestershire sauce? I'm not a fan of Worcestershire sauce base BBQ sauce.


no you cant really taste it but you can exclude it and use some beef flavoring or soy sauce


----------



## grillius

Made this over the weekend for the first time, and it is a winner - everyone at our party thought it was great.  Our usual sauce is Carolina style mustard/vinegar based so this one gave us two different styles for our guests to choose from. 

I used siracha sauce for the hot sauce, since we had that on hand, and it gave a nice little bit of heat without being overpowering for the average person.   I might even cut back on the bourbon just a bit, or maybe I should have used some Maker's Mark instead of the Jim Beam my sister had on hand.   But either way, it will definitely be in the regular rotation from now on.   Also the fact that it is fast and simple to prepare is nice.

And regarding BHelton's inquiry, I could not really taste the Worcestershire sauce (which I like the taste of....)


----------



## worktogthr

I spritz my ribs with a mix of apple juice e and maple bourbon.  This might be the perfect compliment.  I'll have to mix up a batch.  Thanks!


----------



## jwg299

Grillius said:


> Made this over the weekend for the first time, and it is a winner - everyone at our party thought it was great.  Our usual sauce is Carolina style mustard/vinegar based so this one gave us two different styles for our guests to choose from.
> 
> I used siracha sauce for the hot sauce, since we had that on hand, and it gave a nice little bit of heat without being overpowering for the average person.   I might even cut back on the bourbon just a bit, or maybe I should have used some Maker's Mark instead of the Jim Beam my sister had on hand.   But either way, it will definitely be in the regular rotation from now on.   Also the fact that it is fast and simple to prepare is nice.
> 
> And regarding BHelton's inquiry, I could not really taste the Worcestershire sauce (which I like the taste of....)


Thanks for sharing!

 I hope you don't mind me sharing this on my Facebook Page and Twitter.


----------



## ak1

Sounds like a winner. Will definitely give it a try, thanks for posting.


----------



## grillius

No problem, post away!


----------



## ak1

Making some as I post, to use on some ribs I'm smoking now. I used Canadian whiskey instead of bourbon.


----------



## ak1

Great stuff. The family loved it. I only ended up with about 1 quart.


----------



## mneeley490

Just finished making some on the stove. Smells great, but I'll try it when it cools down.

It's nice when you see a recipe consisting of ingredients you already have on hand. Of course, I always have Makers Mark on hand. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks!.


----------



## lemans

U'know I really love Jeff sauce.  But this may take its place.. So first you drink two cups of Makers Mark?


----------



## cats49er

Lemans said:


> U'know I really love Jeff sauce. But this may take its place.. So first you drink two cups of Makers Mark?


Two cups of Makers Mark can make a lot of things taste better.


----------



## ab canuck

This sounds good, I think I will try this this weekend.


----------



## jwg299

Let me know how you like it!


----------

